
VW and Shell try to block EU push for electric cars - osivertsson
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/apr/28/vw-and-shell-try-to-block-eu-push-for-cleaner-cars
======
zeristor
Is this similar to what happened to the electric in the USA with EV1? It looks
like VW is doubling down on being the bad guy, I'm fed up of pollution alerts
in London for diesel vehicles particulates, more people are dying from
pollution than from the smogs of the 1950s [1].

[1]
[http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/jul/15/nearly-95...](http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/jul/15/nearly-9500-people-
die-each-year-in-london-because-of-air-pollution-study)

------
Kovah
And I really hope they fail. If you can't keep pace you have to change your
business and should not try to change the market.

